# Ukraine releases Truth bom



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I deliberately have spelled a word wrong so I don't get flagged, this is from another forum.






A press release from Ukraine. Damning evidence of Biden Family.

Every American should watch this video and make their own conclusion. A LOT of names and businesses were called out here with documented evidence.



http://imgur.com/oLwjnjI




http://imgur.com/teWziCp




http://imgur.com/mSHOc2q




http://imgur.com/fxax4Ip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something that was know for awhile. Not a darn thing will be done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biden could kill a kindergarten class and the MSM won’t cover it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Biden could kill a kindergarten class and the MSM won't cover it.


They've got my mom so brainwashed it makes me sick.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> They've got my mom so brainwashed it makes me sick.


As with half the country........well, maybe even the world since other countries have their MSM as well.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

BUT........even though the MSM won't cover this story, isn't there enough documented evidence, witnesses and people involved to give this story some legs??? It's not like it's from a second rate source within the US that can easily be swept under the rug.....but from Ukraine prosecutors, possibly government officials that aren't subject to the same BS as here???


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are already investigating Hunter Biden, for tax evasion. So, nothing will be done. Dad will pardon him or just tell DOJ to let it go...
Russians, Romanians and a few other countrys know how to take care of this, but we are not those countrys..
We just have to bite our tongues and move on..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Put your masks on, get in line for your government cheese and shut up. I'll take care of the rest."

Satan, 2020


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Biden could kill a kindergarten class and the MSM won't cover it.


Killing them isnt what he'd like to do.

*snnnnniiiiiiiiifffffff*

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Killing them isnt what he'd like to do.
> 
> *snnnnniiiiiiiiifffffff*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Sure Biden will spend time in CA. They are making making sex crimes no big deal and will be letting those already convicted out of jail and prison.


----------

